# Otter trapping



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey new to this forum and i need some help does anybody know some good ways I can catch otter on a big river?????


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

I havent done a ton of otter trapping, but i was somewhat succesfull (2) with the bucket set or some type of cubby. Anything with real eye appeal and stench will work as they are weasels which makes them mainly eye site hunters and secondly by nose. Maybe to get their attention to your cubby you could use a number of tin can lids on a swivel hanging down by your cubby and that will be what draws them in by sight, then put something stinky in the cubby.

Or, go find where the otter are coming out of the water. Set the trails they use. Be sure to secure the trap well. I also would not use a foothold for otter unless on a drowner. I would also set multiple traps on the trails they use. Find a spot where there are multiple trails leading to the toilet.


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks a bunch man that really helps I will make sure to try it when season opens again a while from now, and tell you the results.


----------

